# Burg Eltz reloaded  23.08.



## X-Präsi (20. August 2009)

Hi Ihr Leutz,

habe bisher keine bessere oder angemessen nah gelegene Moseltour gefunden, daher gibts jetzt noch mal die legendäre *Burg Eltz Tour* am kommenden Sonntag, 23.08.09. 

Dieses Mal stehen dann auch die Chancen sehr gut, dass wir alle Trails fahren und nicht rutschen können  Remember? Sonst schaut doch mal hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/426
 Dann versteht Ihr sicher, was ich meine 

Die Singletrails um die sagenumwobene Burg Eltz, eine der schönsten Burgen Deutschlands, warten mal wieder darauf, von uns unter die Stollen genommen zu werden. 

*Daten der Tour / technischer und konditioneller Anspruch:*
ca. 50 Km / 900 Hm mit ca. 40% feinstem Singletrailanteil. Das Tempo wird vor allem bergauf moderat sein (Tempolevel 1,5-2) und wird von dem / der Langsamsten bestimmt. Gleichwohl kosten die kurzen Anstiege auf Singletrail ein wenig mehr Körner, als man das von 900 Höhenmetern Forstpiste gewohnt ist. 
Man muss kein Hardcorebiker sein, um die Tour mitzufahren. Allerdings sollte man auch kein Anfänger sein und wurzelige Singletrails lieben.

*Tourverlauf:*
Wir fahren auf teils breiten Wegen und einigen flowigen einfachen Trails von Moselkern aus an der Burg Pyrmont vorbei rauf bis zu unserem Einstieg in den Eltzbachtal-Trail. Dort warten dann überwiegend gut fahrbare Singletrails mit ein paar kniffligen Stellen und 2-3 kurze Tragepassagen auf uns. 

Belohnt werden wir dafür mit reinem Fahrspaß und einem grandiosen Blick auf die Burg Eltz und einem kühlen Blonden dort. 

*Start & Treff:*
Um 11 Uhr wird am Bahnhof in Moselkern gestartet. Entfernung ab Mainz ca. 100 Km. Deswegen wären Fahrgemeinschaften oder Zuganreise sehr sinnvoll. 
Wenn sich hier jemand zur Tour anmeldet, bitte auch gleich reinschreiben, ob er jemanden mitnehmen kann. Ich habe einen Platz ab Ingelheim frei.

*Wer kann mitfahren?*
Wie immer sind auch Nichtmitglieder des MTB-Club Beinhart herzlich zur Tour willkommen. Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos und unverbindlich, aber auf eigene Gefahr. Bitte schaut Euch die Teilnahmehinweise auf www.mtb-club-beinhart.de an. 

*Wie anmelden?*
Hier im Forum. *Max. Teilnehmerzahl = 12+Guide. Also bitte hier beim anmelden durchzählen.*

*Was mitbringen?*
Funktionstüchtiges Bike (vor allem Bremsen), Helm, Riegel, etwas Geld für die Rast


----------



## [email protected] (20. August 2009)

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang - Nummer 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (20. August 2009)

bin auch dabei
#2

Hätte auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (20. August 2009)

Ich Melde mich für den Burg Elz Klassiger an und werde mit Matthias 2003 amreisen.
Das wird bestimmt wieder eine geniale Tour: bis Sonntag


----------



## Ruderbock (20. August 2009)

Ich WÜRDE auch gern mitkommen, da es in der Region bei mir bisher nie geklappt hat. Und da ich heut beim Geburtstag meiner Frau so brav war, alle richtig lecker verköstigt wurden und bisher noch kein Gemecker kam, könnte es sein, dass ich sogar Ausgang bekomme.
Also meld ich mich hiermit an, allerdings nur zu 99,8%.
Werd wegen Anreise oder Absage nochmal posten
Jens


----------



## Ruderbock (22. August 2009)

ABSAGE!!
Es steht doch eher morgens Babyschwimmen und mittags ne Minitour mit Hänger an, bevor der Haussegen schief hängt.
Euch viel Spass,
evtl. kann mir hinterher ja jemand mal den GPS-Track zukommen lassen, dann könnt ich mal nach nem Dienst, quasi auf dem Heimweg...
Oder ich freu mich auf nächstes Jahr, denn die Tour wird ja garantiert nochmal angeboten


----------



## X-Präsi (22. August 2009)

Upps - die Beteiligung ist jetzt nicht so überragend. Das ist dann jetzt Premiere: ich sage die Beinhart-Tour hiermit ab. 
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch eine andere Möglichkeit in diesem Jahr und auf anderer Strecke.

Stattdessen fahre ich morgen ne Runde durch den Binger Wald. 40 Km / 1000 Hm mit allen Trail-Leckereien, die es dort gibt. Auch ganz nettes Ding. 

Ich bin dann um 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz in Bingen an der Nahebrücke (Ecke Schmittstr. / Gerberstr.).

Da ich vorher nicht mehr ins Netz komme, schickt mir doch ne SMS an 0177 / 807 2804, wenn wer mit will.


----------



## matthias2003 (22. August 2009)

Schade!

ich komme dann mit in den Binger Wald, SMS ist unterwegs.
bis dann

Matthias

FBI Instektor [email protected] kann mir dann mal das mit dem Bild und dem Liteville erklären! Da ist doch kaum was zu erkennen, ... ;-))


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2009)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> FBI Instektor [email protected] kann mir dann mal das mit dem Bild und dem Liteville erklären! Da ist doch kaum was zu erkennen, ... ;-))



Ich habs an dem Grinsen in deinem Gesicht erkannt  das bekommt jeder Liteviller 

Morgen schaue ich mir das dann mal genauer an...


----------



## Mr Cannondale (22. August 2009)

Iss ja Albern: wenns unbedingt sein muss, komm ich halt mit in den Binger Wald


----------



## matthias2003 (24. August 2009)

Schee wars gestern.
Danke an Thomas und Thomas für die Windradeinkehr

Mein "Leih"tville  hat auch gut durchgehalten, ... heute muss es wieder zurück in den Stall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (25. August 2009)

joudijou - Kleingruppen können auch sehr entspannend sein


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2009)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Danke an Thomas und Thomas für die Windradeinkehr



... und was bin ich erst froh, das dort wirklich ein Bierstand war  Uwe und Thomas hätten mir das nie verziehen


----------

